# Problem With Oven



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Can anyone help
This past weekend I want camping and went to light the pilot for the oven and as soon as I turn the knob to the temperature the pilot or flame would go out I tried several times samething.I have plenty of propane the stove works great So has anyone else had this issue can you please help.

Thanks 
willie


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Assuming that you are holding the pilot knob in long enough to heat the thermal couple, then it sounds like a bad thermal couple.
bbwb


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We used one of those long lighters. I had to hold it on that thing for at least 30sec. I had to check the book to make sure I was even heating up the correct thing.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

2 things come to mind. If your pilot light is staying lit you just need to wait about 2-3 minutes before turning on the gas the flame will get larger (visibly) as the thermocouple warms up then you can turn on the gas. 2 bad thermocouple.

Frustrated me for an entire weekend before I saw the change in flame, I was too quick to turn on the oven and it would blow out the flame.

Good luck.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Also please note that the older ovens have a two stage pilot.

Primary has no thermocouple the flame is VERY small and is used to light the secondary pilot.
Secondary pilot is used to heat the main burner safety thermocouple.

So getting the primary pilot to light takes a while some times due to the low flow and when you are lighting the "Pilot" with the button pushed in you are actually lighting the secondary pilot. After a minute or so the primary will have purged and it will light.

I like to use a long lighter to light the secondary pilot and then with the lighter still there turn the oven on to the lowest setting. Once the safety thermocouple for the main burner is up to temp and the main burner turns on I let it run for a minute then turn it back to pilot.

As mentioned if you watch the pilots during the lighting and warm up you will actually see the two separate pilot flames.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you for your help I'm at work now.I will try it again tonight when I get home from work.

Thanks again
Willie


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Did it work????? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Did it work????? Inquiring minds need to know.


 I Didn't get a chance last night something came up I will try again when I get home from work today


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

willie226 said:


> Did it work????? Inquiring minds need to know.


I Didn't get a chance last night something came up I will try again when I get home from work today
[/quote]

Ya mean we have to WAIT?? AGGHGHHHHHHHH


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok willie.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did it work????? Inquiring minds need to know.


I Didn't get a chance last night something came up I will try again when I get home from work today
[/quote]

Ya mean we have to WAIT?? AGGHGHHHHHHHH








[/quote]

Still waiting









Thor


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I have an 2007 25RSS and used the oven for the first time last week. I lit the pilot while pushing in the oven knob but found I had to hold that knob in for a good minute before releasing it and rotating it to 300 degrees. The minute wait was necessary or else the pilot would go out.


----------



## GeoShe (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, we just had the regulator changed because we had the same problem and it still didn't work this weekend. But, before it was changed, I did hold the knob in, this weekend, I did not, I will have to try! Darn, I wish I read this before I left for the weekend!!


----------



## The Brennans (Jul 23, 2008)

We are living full time in our Outback while building a house on our land. We have the same problem with the oven, the pilot will light, but no matter how long we hold the pilot button in, the pilot light goes out when we turn it to a temperature. Does this sound like it's the thermocoupler? And if so, is it easy to replace? Does anybody know what it costs to have it replaced.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Brennans said:


> We are living full time in our Outback while building a house on our land. We have the same problem with the oven, the pilot will light, but no matter how long we hold the pilot button in, the pilot light goes out when we turn it to a temperature. Does this sound like it's the thermocoupler? And if so, is it easy to replace? Does anybody know what it costs to have it replaced.


Post the model number of the oven. The older ones are easy but I will have to look at my new trailer to see how tough the new ones are to replace.

Parts less then $20 and time less then 1 hour.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Below is how we currently get our pilot light to stay lit. No matter how long we held in the knob, the pilot would not light etc.

- turn knob to lighting position ( push in position )
- pull off plastic knob 
- push in remaining metal part of the knob while lighting the pilot 
- hold in for around a minute and pilot should stay lit
- replace plastic knob and enjoy

I am not sure whether the knobs can be moved out the front more or whether replacing the knob would make the tolerences closer so the knob can be pushed in enough. I haven't dug into this to determine exactly what is causing the knob to not depress enough.


----------

